# I Can't Stop Procrastinating



## Starflakes (Sep 13, 2009)

IDK what is up with me. I mean a little procrastination is normal for me and usually doesn't get in the way of me getting done what I need to get done but this is getting way out of hand. I have this huge test coming up and I just can't stop procrastinating. I spent the whole day studying on and off and got about 2 hours worth of studying done in the span of 10 hours. -_-

It's for a class that I'm majorly stressing over. I'm thinking maybe that's part of the problem? Like I took Human Biology last semester and it was a betch! SOOOO much stuff to memorize but since it was just simple memorization it didn't stress me out and I did fine. I'm thinking that maybe what's going on in my psyche is when I start to study I start to get more stressed and then find the need to unwind so then I go do something else. Or maybe it's just that I'm really not enjoying the material I'm learning. 

Got any suggestions? 

Self hypnosis?
Law of attraction?
Guided meditation?
Cheesy youtube motivational videos?
Find myself an accountability buddy?
Study hard for 30 minutes and then take a break for 5 then rinse and repeat?
Focus on the fact that this is class is important and my entire future career hinges on whether or not I get an A?


Did I just answer my own question and am I solving my own problem?


I think I'm just procrastinating right now. 


AHHHH.


Must. Motivate. Self. To. STUDY.


I'M GOING TO DO IT. I'M GOING TO GET AN A ON THIS TEST! 

Actually maybe that's aiming to high? What if I get a C? That would be rather embarassing to be all like "I'M GOING TO GET AN A!!!" and then I get a C. 

Okay re-do. 

I'M GOING TO PASS THIS TEST!!!! WATCH ME!!! I'M GOING TO PASS THE HELL OUT OF IT!!! I'M GOING TO CONQUER IT! 

I'M GOING TO CONQUER THIS TEST!!!

CONQUER.

CONQUER.

CONQUER!!!!!!

I. WILL. PASS. THIS. TEST.

I'm gonna pass it! I'm gonna pass it! I'm gonna pass it!



Watch me! I'm gonna do it! I'm gonna go do it, guys, ok? 

Okay off I go!....


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

Are you reading this? Go study now!!! :angry::angry::angry:
Sorry about that, I don't like telling people what to do.
Um... what do you need to study to pass? Would it help to focus on the material instead of the test since that's off in the future?


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

I hate memorization tests, but I'm good at concept analyzing and case study tests.

Burnout, maybe?
http://personalitycafe.com/personality-test-resources/77587-burnout-syndrome-test.html


----------



## WindowLicker (Aug 3, 2010)

One does not simply stop procrastinating.


----------



## Starflakes (Sep 13, 2009)

windowlicker said:


> one does not simply stop procrastinating.


I'm gonna pass the test!!!!!

Watch me!!! I'm gonna do it!!!!!


...


----------



## Seeker99 (Jan 13, 2010)

I have never found a long term solution to stop procrastinating study. I would read cheesy motivational books and the like, and think 'Yeah! I can do this! No more procrastinating!' but that never worked out for long... I have found a multitude of short term solutions, however.

When you're studying, keep a piece of paper beside you and whenever you get distracted (eg. go get a snack, check Facebook, spin around on your spinny chair, feel compelled to put your pencils in order of length, send a text message, etc.), make a mark on the paper. Keep a tally of all the times you get distracted. For me, the thought of making myself accountable by putting it down on paper was enough to stop me from giving in to the tempting distractions. But if you're goal-oriented or whatever, maybe reward yourself (eg. if you get less than four marks in half an hour). This did not work as a long term solution for me, but it's worth a shot! 

If actually getting started is the problem, pulling yourself off the couch and getting into the mindset for studying then uh... this one's harder.  If you have somebody to help you out, this can make all the difference. Like once when I was extremely stressed about exams, I just lay on my bed for a while and my mum read my notes to me aloud, which gave me the initial push to get off my ass. If you have a non procrastinating friend studying for the same thing that you can call and whinge about it, their annoyance and frustration at being disturbed from their study might motivate you. 

I do not pretend to have any idea how to stop procrastinating.  If you think any of your solutions might help, go for it. But don't just use them as a form of procrastination, I know how these things work. 

...

And YAYAYAYAYAY YOU CAN CONQUER THE WORLD AND DO ANYTHING HOORAY!


----------



## Starflakes (Sep 13, 2009)

I did it!  

I passed it!!  

Thanks to everyone that posted in this thread I really appreciate it.


----------



## Starflakes (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks again @alionsroar, @WickedQueen, and @Seeker99. 

I ended up with a grade in that class that was very satisfying to get.


----------



## Wakachi (May 24, 2012)

I'd try to make a point to meditate a bit before tasks and devote a small time frame to satisfying urges like the need to talk. 

And by meditate, I mean calming yourself down and assessing the tasks at hand. Things like prioritizing tasks in your head helps.

Also, congrats on becoming a Happy Robot


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

Congratulations


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

I am the world's biggest procrastinator. I found that getting up and running crazily around the house helps because I let off a bit of steam that way and can focus on the task at hand (not to mention that you're able to think more clearly when there's more oxygen being pumped to your brain).

Congrats on passing!


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Funny at the end there 

Okay, how much do you actually care if you get good grades?

What would happen if you didn't?

Edit: I see this has been updated, but you can still answer if you like


----------



## Borrowed Lunacy (Sep 30, 2011)

Procrastinated throughout school, often had bad marks for assignments and excellent marks for tests I never studied for. I regret it but I have to be mature and accept myself before I can improve. Beating yourself up does not motivate you, and neither does dwelling on the past.


----------



## Starflakes (Sep 13, 2009)

Souled In said:


> Funny at the end there
> 
> Okay, how much do you actually care if you get good grades?
> 
> ...


I care a lot. 

If I didn't I would miss out on what I really want.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

La Petite Sirène said:


> I am the world's biggest procrastinator. I found that getting up and running crazily around the house helps because I let off a bit of steam that way and can focus on the task at hand (not to mention that you're able to think more clearly when there's more oxygen being pumped to your brain).
> 
> Congrats on passing!


For me, I get bored just focusing on one task, I try to multitask, it gets things done that way. Also, I like to try to stay ahead of the game, since if there's something I really don't want to do, it can wait.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

The solution for my procrastination was to stop doing things I didn't want to do... like college.


----------



## Starflakes (Sep 13, 2009)

Razare said:


> The solution for my procrastination was to stop doing things I didn't want to do... like college.


Lol.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Sad Robot said:


> I care a lot.
> 
> If I didn't I would miss out on what I really want.


Write a heirarchy of things you care about, put none equal with eachother. Start at your number one, and go the entire way down until you reach that goal.

Then post it here, thank you.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Razare said:


> The solution for my procrastination was to stop doing things I didn't want to do... like college.


This guy is great lol. Razare really? You rule dude. Fact of the matter is, some people just don't need college, etc..


----------



## Starflakes (Sep 13, 2009)

Souled In said:


> Write a heirarchy of things you care about, put none equal with eachother. Start at your number one, and go the entire way down until you reach that goal.
> 
> Then post it here, thank you.


1. My family's well being
2. My survival
3. My purpose in life
4. Poptarts

It's tied to number three. I need the high grades to get into the program that I want to get into so I can be a nurse. Without the high grades I can't ever be a nurse and out of all the different things I could do with my life that's the one I want to do the most.


----------



## Starflakes (Sep 13, 2009)

And here we are again. I MAJORLY procrastinated for a HUGE test. But I don't even care that I'm weeks behind in my studies and all the odds are against me. I'm gonna conquer this sonofabetch. 

I AM GONNA CONQUER THIS TEST! I'M GONNA CONQUER THE HELL OUT OF IT!

CONQUER.

CONQUER!

CONQUER!!!!!!!!!

I. WILL. PASS. THE. HELL. OUT. OF. THIS. TEST.

I'M GONNA PASS IT SO HARD IT'S NOT GONNA KNOW WHAT HIT IT!

Watch me! Here I go!!...


----------

